

Ever been micromanaged? 6 symptoms micromanagers share - kyllikoort
https://blog.weekdone.com/lead-or-manage-6-symptoms-micromanager/

======
kyllikoort
Turns out 79% of employees have been micromanaged at one point or another, 91%
of managers are unaware of employees changing their job due to their
micromanagement behaviors. Here are 6 most common symptoms you might be
dealing with micromanagement. Any additional symptoms to add to the list?

